# Show leads



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I attended my first ring craft class last night and was advised that I need to buy a new lead for my puppy. She is currently wearing a standard adjustable lead and collar.

Can anyone recommend what type of lead I would need for the Show Ring (for a Chow Chow!) and also recommend anywhere to buy them from online? 

Thank you.x :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably a half check leather rolled show set. Not sure on the neck size, so you will have to measure. Measure from the ociput under the throat and back to the ociput again as this is the widest point for the collar to slip over as they don't undo. Hessonite show sets for show dogs


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Friend of mine who has Chows showed hers on a thin leather collar, tends to dissapear in the coat


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We have a thin blue nylon check show lead. However we are in the process of finding a reasonably priced rolled leather check lead. We found one for £25, not sure if that's a good price? Is for a 12" leather collar bit - was at the Natural Instinct's warehouse, in Camberley.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thanls for your replies.

Kaisa624- I have been looking around and have just ordered a show set with a half check chain and it was £26.50 including p & p.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I ordered the lead from essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk Tel: 01736 740094. I just called thm up and gave her the measurements and colour that I wanted and she said that she would post it to me early next week.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Essenjay are brilliant, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats good to hear!

I cant wait for it to arrive to start practicing with it.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered the lead from essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk Tel: 01736 740094. I just called thm up and gave her the measurements and colour that I wanted and she said that she would post it to me early next week.


You made a good choice! Ours all have essenjays half-check rolled leather collars and leads - 10 years on and they're still going strong. Lovely people too - they have a stall at most shows so you'll be able to meet them in person.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes I called yesterday and they were at Birmingham Show. She really seemed to know her stuff, which is more than I do, there is so much to showing dogs and I am just starting!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you go to that class in Longridge?

We're taking Holly to Rushmoor RCC, when she's next down south, as my OH can't drive, so wouldn't be able to get to Longridge unless I'm up there.

Those collars are the ones that Natural Instinct order in. I asked them what make it was, and it was that. Once I'm paid, in 2 weeks, I will go along and buy one


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Yes we did go over to Longridge, I really enjoyed it and i think Cleo did aswell.

I have found another class in Oswaldtwistle which meets every fortnight on a Tuesday and I am hoping to go along to that. I have the street name but dont know the number so am going to have a drive over tomorrow night and hopefully be able to follow some dogs in!

If anyone knows where the ringcraft class in Oswaldtwistle, Lancs is tomorrow night, please let me know.

Katie.x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh. Is that closer than Longridge? Sounds good


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

It is closer plus it is easier to get to Oswaldtwistle as it has a better bus route than Longridge.

I think they have a match meet on tomorrow but they have a puppy walk on at half time. 

Are you going to Leeds Show in July Kaisa624? I think we are going to enter Cleo.


----------

